# Stephen King



## Master of Blades (Mar 6, 2003)

What do you guys think of him and his writings? Any fave books of his? Or do you just not like him at all? 

I heard his voice on tape the other day......sounds VERY weird. But he does have some very good storys and some very scary ones at that. Cept It.......could never stand that :shrug:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 6, 2003)

I've read a number of his books, mostly because I liked the corresponding movies.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 6, 2003)

I've read most of his earlier work, but can't get into anything of his since 'Tommyknockers'.  Ugh.  Couldn't get past the first chapter of that one.

Love 'The Stand', 'It', and 'The Dead Zone'.  Also really like 'Eyes of the Dragon' and 'Needful Things'.  Like of lot of his short stories from that era as well.

The only movies I liked based off of his work were 'Stand By Me' and 'Needful Things'.  

Cthulhu


----------



## pesilat (Mar 6, 2003)

I've not read a lot of his stuff, but what I have, I liked. The last thing I read by him was On Writing. It was very good and informative (at least from my perspective as an aspiring writer).

I also liked Misery. And I recently listened to From a Buick 8 and Dreamcatcher in audio format. I liked both of them.

Mike


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 6, 2003)

For horror-type stuff, I now read F. Paul Wilson (his Repairman Jack books are a must) and, of course, H.P. Lovecraft.

Cthulhu


----------



## pesilat (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *For horror-type stuff, I now read F. Paul Wilson (his Repairman Jack books are a must) and, of course, H.P. Lovecraft.
> 
> Cthulhu *



Look into some of Joe R. Lansdale's older stuff. He's won the Bram Stoker award 4 times and is an excellent author. He writes crime/mystery now (his book The Bottoms won the 2001 Edgar award and is an _incredible_ read.

His "Hap and Leonard" books are hilarious, too - also in the crime/mystery genre, but with a lot of humor, too. Hap and Leonard are kind of like a bada$$ version of Laurel and Hardy who end up embroiled in all sorts of interesting misadventures.

Joe is also a top-notch martial artist 

Mike


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks for the tip, I'll give him a try.

Cthulhu


----------



## Roland (Mar 6, 2003)

Whole series is great.
Most people liked Drawing of the Three best, but it is my least fav.

I want to get his On Writing, becasue I have recently started writing again.

He is not always trhe most 'correct' writer, but I enjoy most of his work.
His short stories make way better movies then his books.

Some things seem a bit too repetive, but I still can not put them down.

Anyone seen the band him and Dave Barry and a few other writers put together? I would have been interested, but they did not vcome anywhere near here that I know of, heck, I do not even know what they were called.

Sucked about him getting in that accident!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 7, 2003)

'Christine' was a favorite, and 'Apt Pupil' (novella). I also liked 'Firestarter' and 'Thinner'. In each case, I liked the movie too, and saw it first--then read the book because of it. Yes, I would in retropsect have preferred to have done it the other way around!


----------



## SenseiBear (Jun 25, 2003)

I've read most of his stuff, and enjoyed it.  I rarely enjoy the movies, and even when I do, I have found the books superior.  I have always read the book first, and then watched the movie...  I think watching the movie first is the best way to go...  If I had seen the movies before reading the books, I may have enjoyed the movies more.


----------



## Jay Bell (Jun 25, 2003)

> The Gunslinger was the best!



Absolutely!  By far one of the best series I've ever read.  Wizard and Glass was incredible

King is re-releasing the first book, btw...with about 30 more pages.

http://www.stephenking.com/DarkTower/


----------



## Roland (Jun 25, 2003)

But I will end up buying another copy anyway.
Who ever did the art work in the first book was the best, the others were ok, but the first one rocked. 

After W & G I took up horse back riding again, starting with lesson.


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *For horror-type stuff, I now read F. Paul Wilson (his Repairman Jack books are a must) and, of course, H.P. Lovecraft.
> 
> Cthulhu *



Great, someone else to read- but since I enjoy Lovecraft so much I'll give Wilson a try.

I enjoy a great deal of King's books. For later ones I'd say Rose Madder was ok, and Insomnia was great. I also liked quite a few of the stories in Everythings Eventual, with 1408 being my favorite. But I agree, the early books rocked more.

And the Dark Tower series is wonderful- I loved the way W & G was presented.

I did read Black House since I had loved the Talisman, but was pretty disappointed. I loved the biker characters though- Beezer!
 

BTW (a little off track) if you read Fight Club, try Choke. :erg:


----------



## Blindside (Jun 26, 2003)

I stopped reading his stuff after Tommyknockers, but hit most of his previous books.

My favorite novel by him is The Stand, followed by IT.  My favorite movie is The Shawshank Redemption, which was a very faithful adaption of his "Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank Redemption."  Stand By Me was excellent as well.

If I had to choose just one book it would be Different Seasons.

Lamont


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 26, 2003)

I couldn't read past the first few pages of Tommyknockers.  It's almost like he's letting others use his name now.

Still a big fan of his earlier work.

Cthulhu


----------



## tonbo (Jun 26, 2003)

I read King's stuff when I was a younger kid, and it was always enjoyable.  Scared the hell out of me more often than not.  Great fun.

The most enjoyable story I ever had was listening to one of our gradeschool teachers read "The Boogeyman" to us on the last day of school.  He had a deep voice that lent itself to an evil tone very well.  I slept with a knife under my pillow and my closet doors (bifold) tied shut..... 

Peace--


----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2003)

I just finished Carrie and it didn't do much for me.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 1, 2003)

I do love King's earlier works i.e. The Stand, It, Firestarter, The Shining, Christine and his short novellas and stories. Carrie wasn't his BEST work but it did help insipire him to continue writing because of it's success (the movie helped out a lot as well). 
His later works are yes and no with me. Desperation was good the Regulators I thought sucked. Dreamcatcher likewise sucked ( I mean c'mon ... ****-weasels??). 
I also read his semi-auto-bio "On Writing" liked it. 

Was asked once if I were on a deserted island and had to choose ten books...wait.. I'll make that a different post! But Two of Kings novels were on that list.


----------



## Kroy (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *I've read most of his earlier work, but can't get into anything of his since 'Tommyknockers'.  Ugh.  Couldn't get past the first chapter of that one.
> 
> Cthulhu *



I loved Tommyknockers (the movie sucked).


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 4, 2003)

I liked Dreamcatcher but the movie version sucked!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 17, 2004)

I read his four books he released as Richard Bachman a whilst back...The Long Walk was...interesting...and I had no clue he wrote The Running Man...man...is _that_ different than the movie.


----------

